# She cleaned up nice



## Dc76 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice bike and clean-up. The whitewall tires are the perfect touch.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 13, 2022)

Wow, great job!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ll say it did, very nice lady!!


----------



## Gully (Apr 14, 2022)

Very well done!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 19, 2022)

She is a beautiful bike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 19, 2022)

nice!


----------

